# Mulungu! Bacopa!



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

These two... I have tried messing with these two supplements for a while now, and I can't tell if I'm getting results.

The mulungu I tried in tincture form... USELESS.
I bought an oz of powder, and brewed 1-2 teaspoons of tea and honestly noticed relaxation!! Even though you should use like 10 grams of it! And it's hepa-protective so that gives it more points! Oh, and mixing it with a benzo, or Kratom, definitely makes it slightly more sedating and euphoric 

The Bacopa... I just ordered it from India, Himalaya brand, I really hope I see a reduction in stress and a HUGE improvement in my memory, I need my memory back!!! I'm so stupid lately, I don't feel as sharp at all.

Who here has had some GREAT RESULTS and wanna share their story


----------

